# Saj77's Mk1 V6 Detail



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

I was called in by Saj to give his Mk1 an enhancement detail earlier last month. Apologies Saj for the delay on the write up, but been busy. Car on arrival was dirty, but not excessively so, especially for a car that is parked on the street. The brief for the job was to restore some gloss, remove some of the visible defects and then add some protection to the paint to maintain the finish.

The Car on arrival








































The usual processes for the wash was followed, with wheels first. Wheels had a quite a build up of brake dust and grime on them. Out with the Megs Wheel Brightener on this one, various brushes, lots of scrubbing and finally the Wolfs Decon gel. Wheels are going in for a refurb shortly also.

Before
















After









Onto the wash, usual snow foam wash followed by 2BM using CarKandy Sour Cherry wash wax and 2BM.









Claying taken care of today using Dodo Juice SN Clay and Megs LT as lube. Car was then dried and taped up ahead of polishing. Depth reading were taken on the paint and were showing healthy readings on all panels.

Polish of choice today was the Scholl S17+, this gave me the gloss that was required but also the right amount of cut to get rid of the defects that had been pointed out by the customer.

Hazing on roof, before









And After









Ghosting after Audi rings removed
Before








50/50








After









Wing before








Wing After









Hazing on bumper before








After









I continued round the car using the same polish and pad combo, car was then rinsed down to remove the polishing dust and dried by sheeting the water off with the open end of the hose.


























After an IPA wipedown LSP was applied. Todays LSP of choice was CG Blacklight allowed to cure for 30 minutes, followed up with 2 coats of CG Hybrid V7 30 minutes apart.

Chrome pipes cleaned with Autosol and 00 Wire wool and sealed with FK1000p, all trim dressed with Cquartz perl, tyres dressed using 2 applications of Zaino Z-16.

Leaving the car looking a lot fresher with some very crisp reflections and some great looking flake pop.

























































































































Some interior shots, interior was immaculate, only a wipe over with the Dr Leather wipes required in here. Glass was cleaned using 3M Glass Cleaner.


















The finished article








Many thanks for taking the time to read this write up, and thanks to Saj for the opportunity and the hospitality.

[email protected]


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Great work mate! I like these car detail threads.

Makes me want to clean my car


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Really pleased with it.....shame I had to go abroad for work a few days later, didn't get a chance to drive it and show it off


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Good work.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks a great job, and very nice write up to!

May i ask what this cost ?


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Another great job David...does your wife know about your fetish for black tt's :lol: 
By the way folks, he did mine.top class ! 
As for price, you don't ask a woman her age.but she looks much younger than you would expect :wink:


----------



## washwarehouse (Jul 10, 2011)

Great work there mate


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I hate these cleaning things but i suppose ive gotta look cos its a fella of da frat.
Looks nice though.
Steve


----------

